# Rebic e Origi saltano Empoli Milan



## admin (29 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato

Origi ha lavorato solo a parte

Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte



.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


Vendere. Aria. Basta.


----------



## Wetter (29 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendere. Aria. Basta.


Vendere ora che hanno recuperato?


----------



## Gamma (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


Non ci ho mai creduto.
Origi tornerà prima di Rebic alla fine.

Comunque è imbarazzante questa situazione, il prossimo anno va presa una punta fatta bene, non accetto scuse.
Neanche se Giroud farà 40 gol e Ibra correrà come un matto senza rompersi, basta.
Guardate Lautaro, avessimo un attaccante così (giovane, forte e indistruttibile) vinceremmo lo Scudetto con le infradito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## Bataille (29 Settembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vendere. Aria. Basta.



E chi ci casca?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.



*"Determinante quanto Lukakka all'inda" 
"Determinante nel liverpool" *(per 2 goal cacati )
. Aaaaaaaahhhh i grandi esperti..... cosa faremo senza di loro !


----------



## Bataille (29 Settembre 2022)

In ogni caso, nessuno mi toglierà dalla testa che Rebic è almeno una delle tre: un tossico, un alcolizzato, un malato mentale.

Uno degli acquisti più sciagurati di sempre. Lo metto nella stessa casella di Ménez.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


Origi, Messias, Florenzi cui aggiungiamo la conferma di Rebicce... Tutte decisioni oscene. Tra l'altro Origi era già rotto quando era arrivato... Grande acquisto veramente.


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


Non avevo dubbi.


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


Questi non arriveranno a 900 minuti a fine stagione anche sommando i minuti giocati e i minuti disponibili ma che sono rimasti in panchina


----------



## Daniele87 (29 Settembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non ci ho mai creduto.
> Origi tornerà prima di Rebic alla fine.
> 
> Comunque è imbarazzante questa situazione, il prossimo anno va presa una punta fatta bene, non accetto scuse.
> ...


Ci stiamo muovendo in quella direzione. La prossima sessione di mercato estiva vedrà giocoforza un all-in sulla punta (un po' come il trequartista nel mercato scorso). I nomi che girano sono tanti, tutti con le stesse caratteristiche: Under 23, fisico possente, tecnico e molto mobile e possibilmente con un po' di esperienza. Tra i nomi letti quello che mi intriga maggiormente è Armando Broja del Chelsea spilungone di 191 cm ma agile e dotato di buona tecnica. Su tranfermarkt danno come valore 25 mln e secondo me a quella cifra lì lo riesci a prendere, complici anche i buoni rapporti tra le due società. Sarebbe un bel colpo da affiancare a Giroud e Origi la prossima stagione.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2022)

Dopo i complimenti che rinnovo periodicamente per l'operazione-perla Bakayoko,qualcuno mi suggerisca a chi rivolgere i complimenti per aver lasciato l'attacco in uno stato cosi sciagurato,stavolta se divento volgare un ban fino a Natale non me lo toglie nessuno.


----------



## El picinin (29 Settembre 2022)

Su Rebic d accordo,sono 3 anni che è disponibile 1 partita su 4,mandarlo via al più presto possibile,Su Origi non sono d'accordo,non ha una carriera costellata da infortuni,un po' di pazienza l avrei.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


il povero Jack lo hanno mandato via per molta meno indisponibilità


----------



## Raryof (29 Settembre 2022)

Come dissi anche qualche settimana fa ad Origi vanno amputate le gambe, ormai è l'ora, saranno andate in cancrena da un pazzo.


----------



## Giofa (29 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dopo i complimenti che rinnovo periodicamente per l'operazione-perla Bakayoko,qualcuno mi suggerisca a chi rivolgere i complimenti per aver lasciato l'attacco in uno stato cosi sciagurato,stavolta se divento volgare un ban fino a Natale non me lo toglie nessuno.


Penso allo stesso di Maignan, Theo, Kjaer, Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali, Bennancer, Leao, CDK. Per favore non farti bannare, devi continuare a lottare contro le polpette Duarte!
Maldini non è un santo, però tu lo dipingi come una catastrofe. Su Origi al momento hai ragione, vediamo se sarà un Mandzukic o un Giroud (anche su di lui si leggevano commenti pessimi quando si fece male)


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


Fanno venire il latte alle ginocchia entrambi.

Rientra prima magic mike di sti 2 qua.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Penso allo stesso di Maignan, Theo, Kjaer, Tomori, Kalulu, Tonali, Bennancer, Leao, CDK. Per favore non farti bannare, devi continuare a lottare contro le polpette Duarte!
> Maldini non è un santo, però tu lo dipingi come una catastrofe. Su Origi al momento hai ragione, vediamo se sarà un Mandzukic o un Giroud (anche su di lui si leggevano commenti pessimi quando si fece male)


Se ti riferisci a Maldini inizia col togliere dalla lista i seguenti: 1)Leao preso da Boban quando Maldini non contava na mazza.2)Maignan e Kalulu scovati da Moncada.3)Cdk?????.4)Tomori(fosse stato per Maldini sarebbero arrivati Kabak e in seconda battuta Simakan).5)Per Kjaer e Ibra spinse sempre Boban.5)Tonali arrivo' per la rinuncia dell'inter a prenderlo.E bada bene,niente di cio' che ho appena scritto e' frutto di balle o fantasia.


----------



## Ambrole (29 Settembre 2022)

avete già ricominciato a lamentarvi


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


Vergogna!!!
Basta!


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


a sto punto speriamo di recuperare rebic per il chelsea ed origi per la juve.. di certo non possiamo far giocare 3 partite di fila per 90 min a giroud ma anche leao


----------



## Giofa (29 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a Maldini inizia col togliere dalla lista i seguenti: 1)Leao preso da Boban quando Maldini non contava na mazza.2)Maignan e Kalulu scovati da Moncada.3)Cdk?????.4)Tomori(fosse stato per Maldini sarebbero arrivati Kabak e in seconda battuta Simakan).5)Per Kjaer e Ibra spinse sempre Boban.5)Tonali arrivo' per la rinuncia dell'inter a prenderlo.E bada bene,niente di cio' che ho appena scritto e' frutto di balle o fantasia.


Io non sono certo un insider quindi non ho fonti certe. Però quindi quelli buoni li han presi altri, quelli scarsi Paolo.
Non condivido ma rispetto il tuo pensiero. Su Origi spero ci potremo ricredere, qualcosina di buono l'ha fatto intravedere


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> avete già ricominciato a lamentarvi


Sta finendo la pausa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a Maldini inizia col togliere dalla lista i seguenti: 1)Leao preso da Boban quando Maldini non contava na mazza.2)Maignan e Kalulu scovati da Moncada.3)Cdk?????.4)Tomori(fosse stato per Maldini sarebbero arrivati Kabak e in seconda battuta Simakan).5)Per Kjaer e Ibra spinse sempre Boban.5)Tonali arrivo' per la rinuncia dell'inter a prenderlo.E bada bene,niente di cio' che ho appena scritto e' frutto di balle o fantasia.



Cose che stranamente tutti si scordano... 

Quella su Tomori poi pazzesca! In quell'occasione abbiamo veramente avuto un santo in paradiso, con kabak che spinse a tutti i costi per rifiutare il Milan e andare a fallire miseramente a liverpool.
Simakan, ormai ad un passo dal vestire la maglia rossonera, che si infortunò rovinosamente 
Altro che ocio lungo su Tomori...ringraziamo la dea bendata e il Chelsea che lo sbolognò con un prestito ad 1 solo milione! Se avessero preteso 2 milioni...ciao ciao

P.S Passano gli anni ma la pezzenteria durante le trattative rimane


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.



Via. Mi dispiace soprattutto per Rebic ma ormai gioca davvero troppo poco.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cose che stranamente tutti si scordano...
> 
> Quella su Tomori poi pazzesca! In quell'occasione abbiamo veramente avuto un santo in paradiso, con kabak che spinse a tutti i costi per rifiutare il Milan e andare a fallire miseramente a liverpool.
> Simakan, ormai ad un passo dal vestire la maglia rossonera, che si infortunò rovinosamente
> ...


A me lo dici?Ormai conosco tutte le mascherine di questo forum,e ti anticipo: se Cdk fallisce miseramente diranno che la colpa e' di Elliot che non ha stanziato piu' budget e Maldini ha potuto spendere solo 35 mln,altrimenti con piu' budget saremmo andati su Mbappe.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


rebic è ridicolo

e il bello è che Rebic al contrario viene Ciber...


----------



## UDG (29 Settembre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Vendere ora che hanno recuperato?


Tranquillo, durante la prossima settimana si rompono di nuovo


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, durante la prossima settimana si *rompono* di nuovo



Allora vendiamoli a pezzi


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Settembre 2022)

Lazetic si sta allenando con la prima squadra o primavera? lui per 20 min potrebbe far rifiatre giroud


----------



## Kayl (29 Settembre 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Non ci ho mai creduto.
> Origi tornerà prima di Rebic alla fine.
> 
> Comunque è imbarazzante questa situazione, il prossimo anno va presa una punta fatta bene, non accetto scuse.
> ...


Lautaro l’anno scorso 4 mesi senza fare un gol su azione, solo uno su rigore, senza saltare una partita.


----------



## Gamma (29 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Lautaro l’anno scorso 4 mesi senza fare un gol su azione, solo uno su rigore, senza saltare una partita.


Ha fatto comunque 21 gol e 3 assist, appunto senza rompersi.

Già il fatto di poter contare su una prima punta titolare sarebbe oro per il nostro gioco, invece di inventarci la qualunque senza poter dare continuità.


----------



## El picinin (29 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a Maldini inizia col togliere dalla lista i seguenti: 1)Leao preso da Boban quando Maldini non contava na mazza.2)Maignan e Kalulu scovati da Moncada.3)Cdk?????.4)Tomori(fosse stato per Maldini sarebbero arrivati Kabak e in seconda battuta Simakan).5)Per Kjaer e Ibra spinse sempre Boban.5)Tonali arrivo' per la rinuncia dell'inter a prenderlo.E bada bene,niente di cio' che ho appena scritto e' frutto di balle o fantasia.


 se lo dici tu.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Settembre 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, nessuno mi toglierà dalla testa che Rebic è almeno una delle tre: un tossico, un alcolizzato, un malato mentale.
> 
> Uno degli acquisti più sciagurati di sempre. Lo metto nella stessa casella di Ménez.


Oh Menez era forte


----------



## cris (29 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com oggi Rebic ha svolto allenamento in gruppo e poi una parte di differenziato
> 
> Origi ha lavorato solo a parte
> 
> Sky: a questo punto è praticamente impossibile che possano recuperare per sabato.


Imbarazzanti tutti e due
Ma Origi, gravemente imbarazzante


----------



## JoKeR (29 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a Maldini inizia col togliere dalla lista i seguenti: 1)Leao preso da Boban quando Maldini non contava na mazza.2)Maignan e Kalulu scovati da Moncada.3)Cdk?????.4)Tomori(fosse stato per Maldini sarebbero arrivati Kabak e in seconda battuta Simakan).5)Per Kjaer e Ibra spinse sempre Boban.5)Tonali arrivo' per la rinuncia dell'inter a prenderlo.E bada bene,niente di cio' che ho appena scritto e' frutto di balle o fantasia.


Siamo spesso sulla stessa lunghezza d’onda, ma stai sbagliando su tante cose.
Maldini, andato via Leonardo, ha scelto personalmente Massara, rimanendone folgorato.
E Massara ha voluto Kjaer a tutti i costi avendolo avuto a Palermo e Roma.
Così come Massara lo ha indirizzato con Moncada su Maignan.
Se Massara è al Milan è merito di Maldini, inutile negarlo, lo hanno sempre detto i diretti interessati. E quindi ha scelto bene..
Maldini poi ha voluto a tutti i costi Ibra, esattamente come Boban.
Maldini è stato decisivo nel prendere Theo e Tonali, nonché nel riscattare quest’ultimo a cifre inferiori. Altro che Inter… quella era una barzelletta dei giornalai.
Su molte altre questioni ti sfugge sempre una cosa: purtroppo il budget che gli danno in molte occasioni è pari a 0.
Quest’anno aveva preso (lo ha detto lui) Botman, ma poi il Newcastle ha speso di più… e il suo budget si sarebbe fermato lì verosimilmente, a differenza di quello che pensava dopo avere vinto uno scudetto meritatissimo.
Diciamo che il suo lavoro con sti rabbini non è facile e diciamo che io lo critico eccome su tante cose (il figlio? billy ballo?), ma non bisogna perdere la visione di insieme.
E la visione di insieme dice che il lavoro è stato egregio:
- è stato decisivo ad esempio anche nel tenere Pioli e nel tenere a cuccia sempre Gazidis.

sii onesto, chi lo avrebbe detto due anni fa?


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> se lo dici tu.


La tua risposta che sa tanto di perculata mi scivola via francamente,per quanto riguarda Kabak-Simakan e mi limito a quelli,ci sono le dichiarazioni di Maldini dell'estate 2020.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Settembre 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Siamo spesso sulla stessa lunghezza d’onda, ma stai sbagliando su tante cose.
> Maldini, andato via Leonardo, ha scelto personalmente Massara, rimanendone folgorato.
> E Massara ha voluto Kjaer a tutti i costi avendolo avuto a Palermo e Roma.
> Così come Massara lo ha indirizzato con Moncada su Maignan.
> ...


Mi dispiace ma su Tonali era tutto vero,aveva un precontratto dal mese di Aprile,lo disse pure Cellino,poi l'inter tentenno' e si inserì il Milan,su Kabak e Simakan leggi la risposta data su all'altro utente,ti concedo Theo e forse Kjaer(per il quale forse sbaglio sui tempi),il punto è: io riconosco dei meriti al dirigente,tanti non accennano neanche per sbaglio a qualche demerito.Fine off.


----------



## El picinin (29 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La tua risposta che sa tanto di perculata mi scivola via francamente,per quanto riguarda Kabak-Simakan e mi limito a quelli,ci sono le dichiarazioni di Maldini dell'estate 2020.


 perché vedi quello che vuoi vedere,io so che mangio meglio in un ristorante stellato,ma se non ho i soldi vado in trattoria,ma è chiaro che sappia cosa mi avrebbe soddisfatto di più,tante che appena ho avuto un po' più di soldi ,al ristorante da me ambito ci sono andato.


----------



## El picinin (29 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma su Tonali era tutto vero,aveva un precontratto dal mese di Aprile,lo disse pure Cellino,poi l'inter tentenno' e si inserì il Milan,su Kabak e Simakan leggi la risposta data su all'altro utente,ti concedo Theo e forse Kjaer(per il quale forse sbaglio sui tempi),il punto è: io riconosco dei meriti al dirigente,tanti non accennano neanche per sbaglio a qualche demerito.Fine off.


 vero,ma alle cifre che pagava l Inter,non potevamo permettercelo,non perché non lo consideravamo idoneo,appena l Inter si è ritirata ci siamo catapultati sul ragazzo.


----------

